
Sqlite: Code Of Conduct - kragniz
https://sqlite.org/codeofconduct.html
======
coleifer
If the code of conduct angers you, stop and think -- how did you feel one
minute before you read the CoC? Is the problem really the CoC, or is it your
collection of beliefs that is causing the problem? Furthermore, are you even
affected? Do you contribute bug reports or patches? Follow the SQLite mailing
list? Is anything here designed to prevent you from continuing to do so?

SQLite's author is a spiritual guy. There's nothing wrong with him borrowing
from spiritual sources to describe his ideal for how he wants the SQLite
community to conduct itself.

~~~
iodiniemetra
#1 on the list is: First of all, love the Lord God with your whole heart, your
whole soul, and your whole strength.

I'm an atheist - I am unable and unwilling to comply with this CoC. So yes, I
would say that I am affected.

Other well known religious folk in the foss world, such as Larry Wall, do not
insist on this kind of exclusion.

~~~
runjake
Good news, the CoC is inclusive for you, with the following:

"those who wish to participate" ... "are expected to conduct themselves in a
manner that _honors the overarching spirit of the rule, even if they disagree
with specific details. Polite and professional discussion is always welcomed,
from anyone_."

In other words, calm down.

~~~
oaktowner
It's weird, though, right? I mean, flip the logic.

What if someone had a code of conduct that was clearly about people treating
each other well...but started it with "First, you must acknowledge that there
is no God." Or "First you must acknowledge that Mohammad is God's messenger."
Or "First you must accept the mitzvot as binding." Or "Brahman is Truth and
Reality."

None of these is promoting inclusion.

That said: I'm an observer here. I haven't chosen to participate or not
participate in the SQLite community because of this. I simply think it's a
strange place to promote one's religion, and it doesn't surprise me that non-
Christians might find it unwelcoming.

~~~
rphlx
I reject this premise that every CoC must "promote inclusion" i.e. be approved
in full by some social marxist Politburo notionally intended to protect
everyone's "feelings" by expunging and banning everything that might be
considered "offensive". If you want that for your own project, fine, but you
have no right to force it onto others.

In any case, western civ has deep roots in the christian tradition and I don't
know any atheists that are so extremely fragile or sensitive that they are
"offended" by simply seeing people repeating 1500+ year old fragments of it.
Especially when they use the disclaimers that were used here.

~~~
oaktowner
I'm not trying to force anyone to do anything, and I'm not sure where you came
up with the idea that I am. If someone wants their OSS project to be appealing
to the 1/6th of the people in the world who consider themselves to be
Christians, that's fine.

If they _want_ to try to be appealing to, say, 7/7ths of the developers out
there, they might want to do something different.

~~~
Const-me
> appealing to the 1/6th of the people in the world who consider themselves to
> be Christians

I don’t consider myself Christians but I like CoC a lot. It even made me think
why I only used sqlite when I had to.

To me the CoC doesn’t say I’m excluded. It says a couple of other things
however, that author’s not ashamed of who he is, he’s sincere, and he knows
about 1st amendment. I think all of these things are good.

~~~
omnimus
Well i love Sqlite and also don't consider myself Christian and i am quite
baffled by this. I mean this is some strange place to promote Christianity. It
is suprising considering how tech tries to always paint itself as apolitical.

Seriously i can't imagine the uproar and hate if he was a Muslim. Imagine how
many tech leads would immediately start figuring out how to completely change
their stack and replace sqlite with leveldb.

~~~
Yetanfou
If he were a muslim and added some Sufi-inspired rules I don't think there
would have been more complaints than the Rule of St. Benedict gave rise to. If
he cited those parts of islamic scripture which call for conquest by the sword
there would - hopefully - have been uproar as those espouse an exclusive and
oppressive ideology, just like there would have been more of an uproar if the
sqlite project cited the more vile parts of, say, Deuteronomium.

I see this 'code of conduct' as a literary form of pro-biotics [1], there to
protect against invasion by harmful non-transcendental religions like
intersectionality which have the capacity to sow discord and tear communities
apart into warring factions. Even though I do not believe in transcendental
gods I have no problems accepting the Rule as I see it for what it is, an
abstraction of monastic life written to the benefit of medieval monks. I am
under no vow of obedience or poverty and I am rarely in a situation where I
have to bury the dead so I know I can skip those parts which are not
applicable. In truth, I realise I can skip just about everything except the
bit which tells me to treat others as I'd like to be treated myself.

[1] a mixture of safe bacteria which is supposed to colonise the gut to keep
the bad ones out

------
chippy
Discussion on the sqlite-users mailing list:

[http://sqlite.1065341.n5.nabble.com/Regarding-CoC-
td104277.h...](http://sqlite.1065341.n5.nabble.com/Regarding-CoC-
td104277.html)

From Richard:

"Yes. Clients were encouraging me to have a code of conduct. (Having a CoC
seems to be a trendy thing nowadays.) So I looked around and came up with what
you found, submitted the idea to the whole staff, and everybody approved."

~~~
simias
Leaving aside the religious aspect of the CoC which are probably going to be
controversial the other rules are actually fairly common sense. A few that
caught my eye:

> Do not give way to anger.

> Do not nurse a grudge.

> Do not entertain deceit in your heart.

> Do not give a false peace.

> Do not swear, for fear of perjuring yourself.

> Utter only truth from heart and mouth.

> Do not return evil for evil.

> Be not a grumbler.

> Be not a detractor.

> Hate no one.

> Be not jealous, nor harbor envy.

> Do not love quarreling.

> Shun arrogance.

> Respect your seniors.

> Love your juniors.

> Make peace with your adversary before the sun sets.

Good rules to live by IMO.

~~~
stephenr
> Respect your seniors

How about just "respect people".

I've literally seen how "respect your seniors" plays out in reality: any idea
from new/junior team members is effectively ignored, because they're not
'senior' enough.

~~~
diddid
Seriously? The next point is “love your juniors” so what you are saying
shouldn’t happen. But then again... I think loving your juniors usually ends
up with HR.

~~~
HarryHirsch
Ah, but the original Latin has _iuniores diligere_ , that's means "esteem
highly", "regard with affection" & so on. Instead you have these age and
gender silos in American society, and the silly sex jokes and the Pence Rule,
it's worrisome for anyone who has to navigate through it.

~~~
drb91
What on earth are you talking about? Can you rephrase in a way that a
reasonable person can follow?

~~~
Yetanfou
Iuniores diligere can mean 'love the juniors' but I suspect St. Benedict used
the verb 'diligo' in one of its other meanings:

diligo: love, distinguish by choosing, regard above others, esteem highly,
value, prize. Romantic love is 'amo' in latin (and Italian), St. Benedict is
not telling you to get into problems with HR when loving anyone.

Iuniores means just what it says, 'the younger' so 'iuniores diligere' does
mean 'love the younger' and as such fits perfectly in whatever 'age silo'
doctrine you want Americans to accuse of professing. There is no mention of
gender at all, nor do Pence or sex jokes come into play here.

------
SonOfThePlower
Best CoC I have ever seen! I do not think that it is joke. From sqlite's
source code:

 __The author disclaims copyright to this source code. In place of __a legal
notice, here is a blessing: ____May you do good and not evil. __May you find
forgiveness for yourself and forgive others. __May you share freely, never
taking more than you give.

~~~
qbaqbaqba
Was it sqlite that had a special clause allowing redhat users to use it for
evil purposes?

~~~
kalleboo
Douglas Crockford gave a license to IBM to use JSLint for evil
[https://www.cnet.com/news/dont-be-evil-google-spurns-no-
evil...](https://www.cnet.com/news/dont-be-evil-google-spurns-no-evil-
software/)

------
finnthehuman
I am surprised at how dismissive and intolerant the comments here are of this
code of conduct. And I say this as an atheist that still harbors a lot of
resentment against my family's religion.

Do you have so little empathy that you can't possibly image someone adopting
The Rule of St. Benedict in good faith (no pun intended)?

~~~
Sprign
I don't think that the problem is adopting in bad or good faith; personally I
am saddened because the CoCs are meant to be there to protect people that are
usually in a weaker position and in our development communities that usually
identifies with a few categories: women, LGBT+, disabled people etc.

Now if you look at it from this point of view I think that you can at least
see the irony of using a religious text in this context; to be more clear,
quoting their webpage:

> This code of conduct has proven its mettle in thousands of diverse
> communities for over 1,500 years

Those "thousands of diverse communities" include the ones who were using their
religion as a pretext to burn heretics/witches, torture homosexuals and in
general oppress the weak and the diverse as well as the ones that today are
still trying to infuse young people with their toxic shame when they are non-
conforming.

This is what really grinds my gears: some people would do anything to NOT take
responsibility and hide themselves behind nice words with little to no real
content.

~~~
kqn35z
> Those "thousands of diverse communities" include the ones who were using
> their religion as a pretext to burn heretics/witches, torture homosexuals
> and in general oppress the weak and the diverse as well as the ones that
> today are still trying to infuse young people with their toxic shame when
> they are non-conforming.

Wow, those Benedictine monks have really been up to some heavy shit.

~~~
roguecoder
They owned actual slave plantations, too:
[https://www.jstor.org/stable/981267](https://www.jstor.org/stable/981267)

We don't often talk about the thousands of years of human rights abuses by
monastic orders, but they are pretty horrific. Even in America in living
memory, it includes the torture and murder of children and the coverup of
those crimes:
[https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/christinekenneally/orph...](https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/christinekenneally/orphanage-
death-catholic-abuse-nuns-st-josephs)

~~~
christophilus
That last read was truly grim.

However, to reject the Rule of St Benedict because some Benedictines lived in
egregious violation of it is like rejecting the United States Bill of Rights
because the United States has often acted in direct violation of it.

The Rule is, on the whole, a wonderful document, and there are today and have
been through history a great many good people who live it day in and day out
fairly faithfully. I'm privileged to call some such people my friends.

------
O2F2
Yes, it's meant as a joking stab at those who seemingly cannot live without
having a CoC everywhere. Especially in projects they do not actually
participate in. Now watch as this gets blown out of proportion, because this
will make some people really, really angry. Id be very surprised if this stays
up actually.

~~~
drb91
As an atheist, how could this possibly make someone mad?

~~~
whorleater
Because if you take it as a satirization of the adoption of CoC's, it's saying
"we don't think CoC's address real problems and we'll do it with a general set
of ideals that do nothing to solve problems".

Which ignores the very real problem of harassment in tech.

~~~
TheAceOfHearts
According to others, the creator is actually a highly religious person. Why
are you assuming that it's satire?

~~~
rleigh
Given the context, I don't think they are mutually exclusive. It could be both
a religious text and satirising other CoCs which are essentially religious in
their own right.

------
mrweasel
People seem to be upset about the religious parts of the code of conduct, just
read the overview, it's in no way intended to force religion onto people.

If the religious bits was to be deleted, it would be hard for anyone to
disagree.

I see it as no less good or bad than any other code of conduct I've seen. Most
of them could be used to throw anyone out of any project, if you chose to do
so. The code of conducts for a lot of projects are so selectively enforced
that is ridiculous.

~~~
O2F2
I don't think any of this is meant to be serious anyway. This is literally a
set of rules meant for a order of ascetic monks.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_of_Saint_Benedict](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_of_Saint_Benedict)

Although, religious aspects aside, there are many valuable tenets to be found
in there, which will be directly opposed by those who want to get angry about
it.

------
runjake
Right in the first section, people:

"However, those who wish to participate in the SQLite community, either by
commenting on the public mailing lists or by contributing patches or
suggestions or in any other way, are expected to conduct themselves in a
manner that honors the overarching spirit of the rule, _even if they disagree
with specific details_. Polite and professional discussion is _always
welcomed, from anyone_."

Edit: I am not religious at all.

~~~
vor_
If the religious details won't be enforced, there's no reason for them to be
in the CoC. This CoC exists in its current form solely because Richard Hipp is
very religious.

~~~
manicdee
Did you read the SQLite CoC? All of it?

Hint: there is a clause pointing out that complete adherence is impossible and
that the aim is to conduct oneself as much as possible by The Rule.

------
caiocaiocaio
Leaving aside everything else, using the rule of St. Benedict and pointing out
its influence on medieval thought seems like poor choice. Benedictine
monasteries were often notoriously corrupt. There were frequent attempts at
Benedictine reform, but it was almost always that case that in a few decades,
the reformers would become more corrupt than those they were initially
criticizing.

And, of course, is medieval government actually something to aspire to?
Medieval European governments were extremely unstable, collapsed frequently
(often due to assassination), rarely went a decade without civil war/armed
rebellion, their legal systems were patchy and inconsistent, and almost all of
them had laws which separated punishments for commoners and noble-born. The
fact that medieval law was influenced by the Benedictine rule seems like a
reason to reject it.

~~~
drb91
Code of conduct still requires enforcement.

------
thrower123
I do get a little joy on my monday morning that there are still people out
there doing good work who can just tell people in a pig's eye when they are
pressured to do stupid things.

------
stupidbird
Having a code of conduct isn't about creating rules, it's about making a
public commitment to enforce them.

Now that they've shown us that they clearly don't care about a code of
conduct, I wouldn't trust them to ever handle any actual conduct issues in a
reasonable way. Maybe they'd just send me a joke instead.

------
mikl
An interesting mirroring of the popular CoCs these days. While they enshrine
what one could call "San Francisco Democrat" values, this CoC enshrines
christian conservative values.

If you think value-based CoCs are fine, you shouldn't have a problem with
this.

~~~
joshberkus
They're certainly Christian values, but they're not "conservative", at least
not by the American definition. I'll point you to these tenets:

* Relieve the poor. * Clothe the naked. * Visit the sick.

... those seem like "liberal values" to me, at least on the American spectrum.

~~~
clarkmoody
Christ never advocates for the state to do anything. These are _individual_
commands.

~~~
manicdee
Christ does exhort his followers to render unto Caesar what is Caesar’s, and
Democrats believe the state acts on behalf of the populace to perform tasks
that we individually could not do. So a community can clothe and house the
poor better than an individual can.

Clothing and housing are artefacts of this world, not the kingdom of Christ.
Ergo rendering unto Caesar what is caesar’s involves providing clothing and
housing to those who do not have it, with the state as proxy and effort
multiplier.

~~~
clarkmoody
Yeah, the "render unto Caesar" episode was so much deeper than just "pay your
taxes."

Also, whatever the state does, it accomplishes through the threat of violence
to collect taxes. For a Christian, the ends are as important as the means.

------
idoubtit
I don't understand the purpose of this. I hope it's an elaborate joke, but it
is surprisingly unprofessional.

A few years ago I spent some time in their dev mailing list and proposed a
patch. I doubt I'd still do this in this context. This code of conduct that
requires members to honor th Christ, even as a joke, would make me reluctant
to interact with SQLite.

~~~
lsd5you
Yes, but when did professionalism become a requirement for open source
software?

~~~
roguecoder
When people started having both standards and options. I can choose between a
college frathouse and a productive guild hall: why would I live in a
frathouse?

~~~
lsd5you
Indeed. Choose away. Of course in the end you choose the one with functioning
plumbing.

------
apexalpha
> Speak no useless words or words that move to laughter.

Aww here goes my entire social coping strategy.

That being said: this is a stab at Linux CoC? I can see the humour in it
but... Seems unprofessonal for a project as SQLite?

~~~
HarryHirsch
Didn't we all encounter bosses who would call endless meetings and who would
laugh at points that they could not understand? This one is important, even if
the fellow from the _Name of the Rose_ had a strange take on it.

~~~
aestetix
Upvoted for the reference. If only we had a copy of the Second Book of
Poetics...

~~~
aestetix
Why was this comment downvoted?

------
yakshaving_jgt
> 39\. Be not a grumbler.

Oh dear. That's basically all of us.

~~~
andrew_
There goes my day job.

------
gonvaled
Great! I can't wait for another project adopting an Islamic CoC (not to be
enforced!), and read the comments.

~~~
qbaqbaqba
What would be wrong with that?

~~~
gonvaled
Nothing (not worse than this CoC at least).

But the comments would be _waaay_ different.

------
kingofhdds
Awesome. It's the first CoC for a FOSS project which sets the plank for good
behaviour high enough!

------
LawnDart1
First, I never knew SQLLite was quite so religious,

Second 69\. Love your juniors. Really? Won't HR get involved?

~~~
Brotkrumen
Well you also shall not commit adultery so marry them first.

------
AndriyKunitsyn
Fascinating! Some folks really need a reminder of what "inclusiveness" means.

------
sacado2
Are there any studies proving the effectiveness of CoCs ? Like, more active
contributors, or a bigger market share, on projects after they adopted their
CoC?

------
rbanffy
I had to read this as an elaborate joke around such codes. It'd be certainly
amusing to see people trying to be in compliance.

~~~
manicdee
What makes you think people being respectful to each other would be amusing?

~~~
rbanffy
The religious ones, in special, are hard to follow for an Atheist like me. I
suppose members of non-Christian religions will find it difficult too. This
shortcoming is so salient it's hard to imagine it never came up in
discussions.

~~~
manicdee
This reminds me of that joke about which life choice a vegan Crossfitter will
bring up first :D

------
drb91
@dang Why was this flagged?

~~~
Sacho
Isn't the flagging process automated, which would mean enough commenters
flagged it? If there was a manual review of the flags, it would be nice to
have at least a short comment from mods as to why they took action.

~~~
drb91
Ahh, entirely possible.

------
jf-
Ha. Needs some tweaks here and there but it’s a good start!

~~~
LawnDart1
I think it needs to be more specific, which God?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_deities_by_classificat...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_deities_by_classification)

~~~
Lapsa
the best and strongest one ofc

~~~
bmn__
Let'em duke it out.
[http://pbfcomics.com/comics/spelling/](http://pbfcomics.com/comics/spelling/)

------
fanbelt
For me, rule 11 conflicts with rules 59 and 63. There is a merge conflict.

------
zzo38computer
Rule of St.Benedict is good, although much of it is not applicable to computer
software development, some of it is only meaningful to Christians (I don't
mean that it is bad or unwelcoming to non-Christians, but rather that it is
meaningless), and some of it is less suitable outside of monastic orders.
However, the preface corrects these problems (as many others have mentioned
too), to make it suitable.

I have no problem with the people if they are Christian or Jewish or Wiccan or
atheist or whatever (although this is independent from if you are good at this
computer programming; Knuth is Christian and he is one of the best of the
computer programmers in my opinion). Also, I have no problem to use SQLite
regardless of the CoC; I still think it is a good software.

------
bluetomcat
The ultimate CoC to put an end to this silly practice.

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
I don't think it will put an end to this as many people are simply too afraid
to refuse (heck, even Linus gave in!), but if other projects react in a
similar way, it will be a breath of fresh air and make it more difficult to
enforce SoC for all open source projects.

------
expertentipp
Amen

------
roguecoder
I can't wait to see people get reported for merely being slightly afraid of
hell rather than in actual dread of hell.

Of course, since there's no enforcement mechanism this seems to be just an
attempt to get credit with customers without actually caring about the
question they were really asking.

------
mabynogy
We've adopted the Saint Benedict rule too:
[http://dailyprog.org/rule/](http://dailyprog.org/rule/)

We will adopt similar codes from different traditions of the world.

------
marceloboeira
"This code of conduct has proven its mettle in thousands of diverse
communities for over 1,500 years" LOL

------
aral
Joke or not, dick move either way.

~~~
catawbasam
Why do you think that?

------
Annatar
"Having a CoC seems to be a trendy thing nowadays."

Here, then, is an example of how society falls. Never has any good come out of
such things, and for as long as one seeks to dominate, oppress and limit
another in any such way, no matter how sweet the words, their meaning will
forever remain imprisonment of another.

------
Svoka
Besides enforcing religious beliefs with history of multiple genocides, this
is bad CoC.

It is toothless. What are procedures when someone in community breaks rules?
There is no board to decide, no email to report, no process to take place. Do
I pray to the Lord?

This is pure trolling without merit.

~~~
baud147258
I don't think it's trolling, but I agree that it's missing an email adress to
report and what the process would be.

------
jmadsen
Am I the only person who was angered because I assumed they were doing a piss-
take on a serious subject?

Fuck's sake, people - learn how to explain yourselves in the context of your
known readership.

------
jbogard
This is now the dumbest CoC I've seen today, and the RMS one set quite the low
bar. Any actual enforceable CoC that may get adopted loses any credibility
with this move.

~~~
raxxorrax
I think everyone should try to do the best to get along with others. That
said, I wouldn't even cry if that would be that case.

No COC will improve anything. It just might divide contributors without any
benefit.

------
ovi256
Well this is surely extraordinary among codes of conduct, with its direct
mention of God. It's bound to ruffle a lot of feathers, and act as a beacon
for culture war.

------
sleepybrett
Hyperbolic bullshit solves everything, right?

------
obeattie
How immature. If you disagree with having a code of conduct, then not having
one seems preferable to making it an insult to those asking for one.

~~~
cgag
Be not a grumbler

Edit: in all seriousness (in accordance with The Rule), I think open mockery
from a serious project is extrodinarily important

------
unfunco
Be not addicted to wine. Be not a great eater. Be not drowsy. Be not lazy. Be
not a grumbler.

Guess I can't use SQLite anymore…

~~~
baud147258
The CoC explicitly says that it only applies to Sqlite devs, not users.

>

This rule applies to SQLite developers, not to users of the SQLite code.
Everyone is free to use the SQLite source code, object code, and/or
documentation regardless of their opinion of and adherence to this rule.
SQLite has been and continues to be completely free to everyone, without
precondition.

------
k__
Is this an elaborate joke or something?!

~~~
swebs
Seems more like them telling people to stop bothering them with divisive CoC
bullshit. In a similar vein to NCoC

[https://github.com/domgetter/NCoC](https://github.com/domgetter/NCoC)

------
smpetrey
This is 100% absurd.

------
hudibras
Ugh, wall of text. Can I get a tl;dr?

~~~
mirekrusin
tl;dr is "Do not do to another what you would not have done to yourself.".

~~~
Cthulhu_
"Don't be a dick", in modern parlance.

------
deadbunny
Hail Satan!

~~~
dang
Please don't do this here.

------
feketegy
USA != Rest of the World. Most problems are not issues, only for US devs as
tech tend to be very US centric.

I'm all for being civil online, but against everyone behaving defined by a
template.

------
mikeash
Interesting to see so many people defending this, either on the basis of “it’s
satire” or “it says you don’t have to follow every single rule.”

Would you be saying the same thing if it said “Allah” instead of “God”? What
if it said you had to love Osama bin Laden? What if rule 1 was “love white
people”?

Religious discrimination is poor fodder for satire and is not something we
should just selectively ignore.

Edit: wonder what the downvotes are about. Don’t like seeing Yahweh compared
to ObL, maybe? Well, my point exactly.

~~~
jymbo
As an atheist, I love this CoC. Because these comments like yours are
illuminating the non-inclusive, intolerant, authoritarian ideology taking over
the CoC-wielding open source community these days. So yes, I'd be fine with
"Allah."

~~~
mikeash
And this is why I don’t like this CoC. It reinforces the idea that religious
people get to do what they want and the rest of us should just be quiet about
it.

How exactly is it “intolerant” to object to a CoC that can only be followed by
adherents of a particular religion?

------
tgroshon
People being far too literal here about the "Love the Lord God". Your God is
whatever you worship, and yes even the Atheist worships something. The
commandment is two parts: (a) Jehovah (The Lord) should be your God and (b)
your God should be the priority in your life. If you're Atheist or another
faith then replace A by identifying "your God" and make it your priority. Live
with purpose!

~~~
mscasts
> yes even the Atheist worships something

Actually, no. It's the absence of it. It's like saying not smoking is a habit.
It makes no sense.

------
bitcynth
Regardless if this is a joke or not, this is not acceptable, you can't put
religious things in the code of conduct. Even if it is a joke, it is still
awful and I wish that it gets removed quickly.

~~~
SQLite
> you can't put religious things in the code of conduct.

Why not? Isn't the whole point of a code-of-conduct to describe the ethical
values of a community? And isn't all ethics a kind of religion, even if it
does not always make explicit mention of deity? From that point of view, every
code-of-conduct is a credo, by definition.

Suppose I were to go in and edit St. Benedict's rules to omit all reference to
"God" and "Christ", leaving behind such things as "do not steal", "do not
nurse a grudge", "do not return evil for evil", and so forth. Would the
document be acceptable to you then? If not, then what exactly are the ground
rules for codes of conduct? And who makes those rules? Is there a code-of-
conduct for codes of conduct?

If you answer "Yes" to the previous, then are you suggesting that you and/or I
are somehow wiser than Benedict of Nursia, such that we are able to edit and
improve upon his work?

~~~
bitcynth
well yes you could if you put it like that, my main point is that in that case
you would have to make sure the community as a whole (all the main devs) share
that point of view.

